# How to install py-psycopg2 package for Postgresql 14?



## Echoxxzz (May 8, 2022)

If I try and install the py-psycopg2 package it tries to install the postgresql13-client package which conflicts with the postgresql14-client and postgresql14-server package. I don't see a way to flavor this port for a specific version of Postgresql. Is there a way or does it really only work with postgresql13?


----------



## abishai (May 8, 2022)

Packages are linked against defaults. If you need specific version of something, you can set it in make.conf and compile the port.
`DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=pgsql=14` will do a trick

For example I'm still using pgsql12, so I have `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=pgsql=12` in my poudriere settings.


----------



## Echoxxzz (May 9, 2022)

Thanks that did the trick.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 9, 2022)

I'm on 13,

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=pgsql=13
```


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I'm on 13,


That's the default.






						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------

